# IRO Angus Questions



## BigBuildingsErrywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

I've been looking for a new bike to ride this summer and so far have it down to the IRO Angus, IRO Mark V and the Surly Steamroller. I need something pretty sturdy seeing as how Chicago roads are terrible and its inevitable I hit some nasty bumps. I like the Angus most but see on the site it says it can only be used as a fixed gear. I was kinda hoping to go with a single speed...so I guess Im asking what makes it impossible to run as a ss? If I cant go with the Angus Im thinking the Mark V but question its frame strength around the city roads...any advice? The Surly is up there just because I think its a sweet bike and if worse comes to worse Ill eat the cost and get the nicer one...but Id like to save a bit if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The Angus is not drilled for a rear brake so it should only be used as a fixed gear.

The Mark V is drilled for front and rear brakes.- this is a better frame for what you want.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I would not worry about frame strength... and while not the most elegant solution, you can prob add a keirin brake


----------



## BigBuildingsErrywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

That makes sense, thanks for the info Dave. So I could in theory drill it myself if I want to add a rear brake, right?

Fred, whats the keirin brake? Sorry...never heard of one. Kinda new to the scene.

Thanks for the replies fellas!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

BigBuildingsErrywhere said:


> That makes sense, thanks for the info Dave. So I could in theory drill it myself if I want to add a rear brake, right?
> 
> Fred, whats the keirin brake? Sorry...never heard of one. Kinda new to the scene.
> 
> Thanks for the replies fellas!



You might not be able to drill for a rear. I think the Angus's rear bridge is just a small diameter tube

A Keirin brake is a clamp on brake. Keirin racers in Japan use them when training with their track bikes on the road..It clamps on the seat stays. They are usually around $65.00+..... IMO, it's an ugly solution...


----------



## BigBuildingsErrywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Ahh gotcha, yea...Id rather keep a sleek and clean look than add a bunch of clamp on parts. Next idea. haha

Im really leaning towards the Mark V...found one locally at a shop for $550. Is the steel used to build their frames that much weaker than whats used on the Angus or Steamroller? I guess I could look at the Steamroller harder, but its hard to justify that extra $150+.

Thanks again for the response!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

BigBuildingsErrywhere said:


> Ahh gotcha, yea...Id rather keep a sleek and clean look than add a bunch of clamp on parts. Next idea. haha
> 
> Im really leaning towards the Mark V...found one locally at a shop for $550. Is the steel used to build their frames that much weaker than whats used on the Angus or Steamroller? I guess I could look at the Steamroller harder, but its hard to justify that extra $150+.
> 
> Thanks again for the response!



The steel used on the Mark V isn't weaker at all. It's standard 4130 cromo... It's slightly heavier than the Angus.. I owned a Mark V a few years ago.... I loved it....


----------



## BigBuildingsErrywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

I was under the impression it was weaker...heavier I can deal with...so thanks for the good info! I think Ima go pick it up Saturday after work...cant wait! How were the stock hubs/drivetrain? Any upgrades I should consider right off the bat? The only change I know for sure Im making so far is adding bullhorn handlebars.


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

A Marin Mt. Hamilton 29'er might work for you.... It's a single speed.


----------



## Nickel II (Jul 18, 2003)

Do you guys know why IRO's website shows most of their items as "OUT OF STOCK". Are they going under or revamping their lineup?


----------



## Al Young (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm not sure what the rules are in referencing other forums but there is a thread on another forum about IRO shipping their current in stock bikes(Angus) with other than IRO parts to complete the builds.And it seems it's not working out to anyone's satisfaction.The threads are in their single/fixed section.Supposedly a "new" batch of parts will be available sometime in the Spring.


----------



## BigBuildingsErrywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Well I found a cheap Mark V frame and fork on craiglist thats brand new. Now I need to contact IRO to get a build kit and get rollin with this thing! Sucks to hear about the issues on the other forum...I hadn't heard that, hopefully this all goes smooth.


----------



## BigBuildingsErrywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

BTW, Dave, I think I found an article of you in Urban Velo. Are u from Ft. Worth, TX?


----------



## Nickel II (Jul 18, 2003)

Al Young said:


> I'm not sure what the rules are in referencing other forums but there is a thread on another forum about IRO shipping their current in stock bikes(Angus) with other than IRO parts to complete the builds.And it seems it's not working out to anyone's satisfaction.The threads are in their single/fixed section.Supposedly a "new" batch of parts will be available sometime in the Spring.


Was/IS IRO doing this because they ran out of their privately branded parts, or were they trying something new?

I was sort of bummed their 29" mountain bike didn't work out. I was eyeing one. Wondering if they will go back to the drawing board of if they are going to stick to the Angus and Mark V.


----------



## Al Young (Nov 22, 2009)

The parts that were used to relace the IRO parts were all the out of stock items.It's strange that they are out of nearly everything.Either incredibly lame management,complete redesign .........or?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

BigBuildingsErrywhere said:


> BTW, Dave, I think I found an article of you in Urban Velo. Are u from Ft. Worth, TX?



Ha...yep..that's me....my 15 seconds of fame.....


----------



## BigBuildingsErrywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Dave Hickey said:


> Ha...yep..that's me....my 15 seconds of fame.....


haha nice. I picked up a copy when I was gettin my frame and was flippin through it and thought I recognized the name. 



Al Young said:


> The parts that were used to relace the IRO parts were all the out of stock items.It's strange that they are out of nearly everything.Either incredibly lame management,complete redesign .........or?


yea, they just sent me an email sayin it'd be 8 weeks for build kits. O well, Ill jus get other nicer stuff. Problem solved...haha


----------



## BigBuildingsErrywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, bike is all built. Did it with a Mark V frame, went with Deep V wheels, velocity hubs, and sram 300 crank. Got my first good ride in today, got 16 miles total to work and back. Felt pretty good, I love not having to worry about gears...just pedal and go...perfect. Anyways, what ya'll think?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Beautiful........red and black looks so right........great job


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

That's a very fine looking build!


----------



## BigBuildingsErrywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! I cant take credit for doing the actual work, but I did put a lot of planning into it. The guys at the shop suggested the offset colored spokes, but yea...Im happy with it. Now jus need some new pedals! lol


----------

